# Caption Contest Submissions - Pictures Needed -



## Nifty

*BYH CAPTION CONTEST*




We've been wanting to start official and regular occurring caption contests on BYH and are finally putting this in motion.
*
BUT, we need your help!!!*

We need you, our amazing members, to start submitting your  favorite pictures to be potentially chosen for use in our Official BYH Caption Contests, and vote for your favorites!

Here's what we need you to do:

  Find your favorite and best pictures of your animals doing funny things
  The better and more unique the situation and the "look" or action your animals have, the better!
  Reply to this thread with your image (*one image per reply*)

  VOTE for your favorite pictures by clicking the "Like" link at the bottom of the posts
We'll try to take the highest rated submissions and use them for our official BYH Caption Contests, which will each be in separate threads.

While we prefer animal pictures, we're pretty open to any BYH related pictures.

We look forward to your submissions!!!

*IMPORTANT REMINDER: * We are NOT asking for you to make a caption for any pictures in this thread... we only want picture submissions in this thread.  The actual caption making will be done later in separate threads!


----------



## Nifty

Here are some examples we had on BYC:


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Farmin' Girl




----------



## SA Farm




----------



## SA Farm




----------



## Farmin' Girl




----------



## Farmin' Girl




----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Farmin' Girl

Cute pics Melanie!


----------



## Melanie

Thank you


----------



## FreyasMom




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma




----------



## Farmin' Girl

Your white dog with the winking eye is so cute, great timing on taking it HoneyDreameMomma!


----------



## Sumi

Great photos y'all! Just remember to stick to one photo per post, so the members can vote for specific photos to be used in the contest(s). And remember you all need to vote for you favourite pics!


----------



## FreyasMom

Sumi said:


> Great photos y'all! Just remember to stick to one photo per post, so the members can vote for specific photos to be used in the contest(s). And remember you all need to vote for you favourite pics!



do i need to repost with my photos seperate?


----------



## AshleyFishy




----------



## AshleyFishy




----------



## AshleyFishy




----------



## AshleyFishy




----------



## AshleyFishy




----------



## AshleyFishy




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Sumi

SonjaCavin said:


> do i need to repost with my photos seperate?



Yes, please. The members vote by liking the posts, so if there is more than one photo per post, we don't know which one they voted for.


----------



## Sumi

AshleyFishy said:


>


Those piglets are beautiful!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Sumi said:


> Those piglets are beautiful!



Thank you they all were from the large duroc sow. They were half old spot half duroc.


----------



## FreyasMom




----------



## FreyasMom




----------



## FreyasMom




----------



## Nifty

Wow, I'm LOVING these submissions!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken




----------



## Pioneer Chicken




----------



## Pioneer Chicken




----------



## Pioneer Chicken




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Premier Longhorns

Our submission for photo of the week! One of our Longhorns cows Premier Astoria who is a real working woman and multitasking mom. ;-)


----------



## Miohippus

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hacked




----------



## Sumi

Premier Longhorns said:


> Our submission for photo of the week! One of our Longhorns cows Premier Astoria who is a real working woman and multitasking mom. ;-)


I was looking at your photo's of your cows the other day... all I can say is wow! I had no idea you train them and ride them like that.


----------



## Melanie




----------



## M.L. McKnight




----------



## aascvd01

Do you wash behind your ears?


----------



## PoultryQueen101




----------



## PoultryQueen101

This is a picture of my lavendar hens...  ill try to get some good entry photos later.


----------



## LittleFarmLife

http://m.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29514920

I found this floating around on FB and thought I'd share


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## L J




----------



## L J




----------



## Shorty




----------



## Ferguson K

Taystee and Haggard having a stare down.


----------



## Ferguson K

Connie giving Hero a pep talk.


----------



## SFogg




----------



## craftymama86




----------



## craftymama86




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## craftymama86




----------



## craftymama86




----------



## craftymama86




----------



## Latestarter

craftymama86 said:


> View attachment 18394



If you cropped this pic down to have just the pig sitting on the "door step" eyeballing you, it would be excellent "caption this" material!


----------



## craftymama86

Latestarter said:


> If you cropped this pic down to have just the pig sitting on the "door step" eyeballing you, it would be excellent "caption this" material!



Thanks, just changed it.


----------



## GAF




----------



## GAF




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## GAF




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies




----------



## HomesteaderWife

I've had two suggestions to put this here so here it goes- this is our broody hen named Fat Momma. She sat on some Khaki Campbell eggs for us and 4 of them hatched this morning!


----------



## TAH

so cute


----------



## Ferguson K

Titan and Pearl discussing kid sitting duties.


----------



## Dage




----------



## Dage




----------



## Dage




----------



## Latestarter

Love the goat killing the beer! Awesome!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Latestarter

I don't "like" that ^^ I LOVE it!  GOOD dogs! Mel is too big and wouldn't come close to fitting in my lap in one of those chairs, not to mention the combined weight would most likely collapse it! He could probably stand across it though, with front legs on one side and rear legs on the other while I scratched his back


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## barnyardrescue

ll]20382[/ATTACH]
bonce doing a one on one huggdeling lesson with baby luke a new rescue.
secod with baby kitty charly


----------



## barnyardrescue

this is bounce doing a one on one hugdelig setion with baby luke.


----------



## Genipher

Our dog, Jezebel (left) and her doppelganger friend, Chomper (right).


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## micah wotring




----------



## madelynmccabe




----------



## Genipher




----------



## tdurant




----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## madelynmccabe

Oh Shea


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Nifty said:


> Here's what we need you to do:
> 
> Find your favorite and best pictures of your animals doing funny things
> The better and more unique the situation and the "look" or action your animals have, the better!
> Reply to this thread with your image (*one image per reply*)
> 
> VOTE for your favorite pictures by clicking the "Like" link at the bottom of the posts
> We'll try to take the highest rated submissions and use them for our official BYH Caption Contests, which will each be in separate threads.
> 
> While we prefer animal pictures, we're pretty open to any BYH related pictures.
> 
> We look forward to your submissions!!!


I really do love seeing these pics BUT y'all might want to re-read the rules, particularly the text in bold print


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> I really do love seeing these pics BUT y'all might want to re-read the rules, particularly the text in bold print


well I feel dumb


----------



## madelynmccabe

Goat Whisperer said:


> I really do love seeing these pics BUT y'all might want to re-read the rules, particularly the text in bold print


 
Oh no! Ooops


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's alright  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## micah wotring

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 23190


Haha, alpacas are goofy animals. XD


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Genipher




----------



## TAH

Genipher said:


> View attachment 23566


Is this one of your old hens that you hada while ago or a new one?


----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 23874




Got any Animal Crackers?


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Genipher

TAH said:


> Is this one of your old hens that you hada while ago or a new one?



One of the old hens. I'd love to get chickens though. Maybe next year...


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## madelynmccabe

Hate to say it but Shea definitely didn't land this jump


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## SFogg




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## N F C




----------



## micah wotring

N F C said:


> View attachment 26747


Reminds me of a book I had when I was like...idk...maybe 7-8. It was about a porcupine named fluffy. My mom got a hermit crab the other day and named it fluffy.

Anyway, sorry for just throwing out random facts. 

~MW


----------



## N F C

Random facts are good micah wotring!


----------



## micah wotring

N F C said:


> Random facts are good micah wotring!


lol well, here i am fer ya!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Chickens




----------



## Alibo




----------



## Chickens




----------



## Chickens




----------



## LocoYokel

micah wotring said:


> Reminds me of a book I had when I was like...idk...maybe 7-8. It was about a porcupine named fluffy. My mom got a hermit crab the other day and named it fluffy.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for just throwing out random facts.
> 
> ~MW


I have a Firemouth Cichlid named Fluffy.  Rescue fish, mean as a gator with a bad tooth...


----------



## newton the goat




----------



## bgundersen




----------



## Ashlee




----------



## casportpony




----------



## casportpony




----------



## Baymule




----------



## DwayneNLiz




----------



## newton the goat




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## newton the goat




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Kiki

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 31545



@granny hatchet check this out!


----------



## newton the goat




----------



## eggbert420




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## chiquitita230

Kali is one happy diapered Heeler (she is 15 with Cushings disease and an osteosarcoma survivor).


----------



## chiquitita230

Nala (16) wasn't too happy to see chicks join our animal family...and she was rather mouthy about it!


----------



## Mother Hen

eggbert420 said:


> View attachment 32373


I'm paying attention! What do you want me to do now?


----------



## chiquitita230

And this is what 110 lbs of pure pansy looks like! Bianca is our gentle giant Great Pyrenees; she is a rescue and still terrified of everything, especially the ceiling fan.


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Pastor Dave

I thought I lost one for a minute!


----------



## Dolorosa

She loves to splash!


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## LocoYokel




----------



## Mother Hen

Tan rabbit whispering to other bunny, " Let's hop over to the fresh carrot bar and spoil ourselves".


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers




----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## Mother Hen

Dozclan12 said:


> View attachment 35243


 Hey, let me get some of that treat? Don't you know sharing is caring!!!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Mother Hen

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 35411


 I must be telling a great story. My picture was just taken by the press.


----------



## micah wotring

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 35411


Alpacas are by far THE funniest animals. XD Aside from turkeys when they run!


----------



## PurpleSully5




----------



## PurpleSully5




----------



## PurpleSully5




----------



## Bruce

That first picture looks like it would be a tad uncomfortable for the "underneath" goat @PurpleSully5! Not quite the same as a chick sitting on hen.


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## PurpleSully5

Bruce said:


> That first picture looks like it would be a tad uncomfortable for the "underneath" goat @PurpleSully5! Not quite the same as a chick sitting on hen.



I'm pretty sure momma didn't mind lol. Her baby kept jumping up, falling, then standing on her and falling. It was the cutest thing to watch.


----------



## Sassysarah123




----------



## Sassysarah123




----------



## promiseacres




----------



## BantammChick

Is it to late for me to enter? If not,here is my picture.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Nifty said:


> *BYH CAPTION CONTEST*
> 
> 
> 
> We've been wanting to start official and regular occurring caption contests on BYH and are finally putting this in motion.
> *
> BUT, we need your help!!!*
> 
> We need you, our amazing members, to start submitting your  favorite pictures to be potentially chosen for use in our Official BYH Caption Contests, and vote for your favorites!
> 
> Here's what we need you to do:
> 
> Find your favorite and best pictures of your animals doing funny things
> The better and more unique the situation and the "look" or action your animals have, the better!
> Reply to this thread with your image (*one image per reply*)
> 
> VOTE for your favorite pictures by clicking the "Like" link at the bottom of the posts
> We'll try to take the highest rated submissions and use them for our official BYH Caption Contests, which will each be in separate threads.
> 
> While we prefer animal pictures, we're pretty open to any BYH related pictures.
> 
> We look forward to your submissions!!!
> 
> *IMPORTANT REMINDER: * We are NOT asking for you to make a caption for any pictures in this thread... we only want picture submissions in this thread.  The actual caption making will be done later in separate threads!





Nifty said:


> *BYH CAPTION CONTEST*
> 
> 
> 
> We've been wanting to start official and regular occurring caption contests on BYH and are finally putting this in motion.
> *
> BUT, we need your help!!!*
> 
> We need you, our amazing members, to start submitting your  favorite pictures to be potentially chosen for use in our Official BYH Caption Contests, and vote for your favorites!
> 
> Here's what we need you to do:
> 
> Find your favorite and best pictures of your animals doing funny things
> The better and more unique the situation and the "look" or action your animals have, the better!
> Reply to this thread with your image (*one image per reply*)
> 
> VOTE for your favorite pictures by clicking the "Like" link at the bottom of the posts
> We'll try to take the highest rated submissions and use them for our official BYH Caption Contests, which will each be in separate threads.
> 
> While we prefer animal pictures, we're pretty open to any BYH related pictures.
> 
> We look forward to your submissions!!!
> 
> *IMPORTANT REMINDER: * We are NOT asking for you to make a caption for any pictures in this thread... we only want picture submissions in this thread.  The actual caption making will be done later in separate threads!


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Farmer Connie

Runs so fast gotta cool them pads!


----------



## newton the goat




----------



## TheCuteOrpington




----------



## TheCuteOrpington




----------



## Live On Dreamer




----------



## Live On Dreamer




----------



## Live On Dreamer




----------



## Bruce




----------



## Rosebay Ridge

(1) Bountiful New Year indeed!
(2)  Need a boost?   There ya go!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## Mrs1885

The only two chicks that hatched from our new broody momma. I call them Thing One and Thing Two. lol


----------



## Moses Starr




----------



## Moses Starr




----------



## Moses Starr




----------



## Moses Starr




----------



## Moses Starr




----------



## Bruce

Moses Starr said:


> View attachment 53672


I think that is the "Oh, you ARE awake, you may feed me now" look.


----------



## Magenta

Nifty said:


> *BYH CAPTION CONTEST*
> 
> 
> 
> We've been wanting to start official and regular occurring caption contests on BYH and are finally putting this in motion.
> *
> BUT, we need your help!!!*
> 
> We need you, our amazing members, to start submitting your  favorite pictures to be potentially chosen for use in our Official BYH Caption Contests, and vote for your favorites!
> 
> Here's what we need you to do:
> 
> Find your favorite and best pictures of your animals doing funny things
> The better and more unique the situation and the "look" or action your animals have, the better!
> Reply to this thread with your image (*one image per reply*)
> 
> VOTE for your favorite pictures by clicking the "Like" link at the bottom of the posts
> We'll try to take the highest rated submissions and use them for our official BYH Caption Contests, which will each be in separate threads.
> 
> While we prefer animal pictures, we're pretty open to any BYH related pictures.
> 
> We look forward to your submissions!!!
> 
> *IMPORTANT REMINDER: * We are NOT asking for you to make a caption for any pictures in this thread... we only want picture submissions in this thread.  The actual caption making will be done later in separate threads!


----------



## GypsyG

Is this still a thing?


----------



## canesisters




----------



## greybeard

canesisters said:


> View attachment 57824


"_Does this halter make me look fat?_"


----------



## SonRise Acres

In active labor, playing with a stick.


----------



## Bruce

Clever girl! She should be in the circus.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> "_Does this halter make me look fat?_"


----------



## Daxigait

Nifty said:


> *BYH CAPTION CONTEST*
> 
> 
> 
> We've been wanting to start official and regular occurring caption contests on BYH and are finally putting this in motion.
> *
> BUT, we need your help!!!*
> 
> We need you, our amazing members, to start submitting your  favorite pictures to be potentially chosen for use in our Official BYH Caption Contests, and vote for your favorites!
> 
> Here's what we need you to do:
> 
> Find your favorite and best pictures of your animals doing funny things
> The better and more unique the situation and the "look" or action your animals have, the better!
> Reply to this thread with your image (*one image per reply*)
> 
> VOTE for your favorite pictures by clicking the "Like" link at the bottom of the posts
> We'll try to take the highest rated submissions and use them for our official BYH Caption Contests, which will each be in separate threads.
> 
> While we prefer animal pictures, we're pretty open to any BYH related pictures.
> 
> We look forward to your submissions!!!
> 
> *IMPORTANT REMINDER: * We are NOT asking for you to make a caption for any pictures in this thread... we only want picture submissions in this thread.  The actual caption making will be done later in separate threads!


----------



## Bruce

NOT funny! You put me up here, now GET ME DOWN!


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> NOT funny! You put me up here, now GET ME DOWN!


you could put that as a caption, but she did that all by herself. Luckily, it was a day when I was home and I heard her calling and walked around the barn saw her literally hanging in the tree. It took me a minute stop laughing so hard and then I decided I might as well snap a picture before I went and helped her cuz she wasn't dying. I thought it was funniest thing. Almost as good as the goat that stuck her head through a foal feeder.  I don't know how she got her head between those two bars. I had to go get a screwdriver to unscrew it to get the bars apart enough for her to get her head out.  She was moving around with her head stuck in that bucket.  Hilarious.  I felt terrible both times that it took me a minute to stop laughing enough to help them.
Personally, hers reminds me of a hang in there poster.


----------



## Daxigait

It didn't make a good hat.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Cock-a-doodle-doo!!!!!


----------



## Carla D

Daxigait said:


> View attachment 58817


I really love this picture. Makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## Daxigait

Carla D said:


> I really love this picture. Makes me smile every time I see it.


It still makes me smile or laugh too. Poor Eleanor.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

A cat I'm fostering, (she's the mamma, she has 5 little babies.)


----------



## Carla D




----------



## Carla D




----------



## MatthewsHomestead

(In the tune to "on the road again")

"....on the hunt again...."


----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## Bruce

Dog looks like it is trying to figure out why it is up on the horse and how to get down.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> Dog looks like it is trying to figure out why it is up on the horse and how to get down.


He was asked to "up". But the he was up backwards. Had a hard time balancing. It lasted long enough for the pic and that was it. Lol


----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Who won this time?


----------



## Bruce

I don't think there is a current contest. When there is, an admin will choose a picture and ask for captions for it.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Oops.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

I'll enter!


----------



## MtViking

Does this bed make my butt look big??!


----------



## MtViking

Oops didn’t realize I wasn’t supposed to caption the picture lol. I’m new hahaha


----------



## wild stallion




----------



## Beekissed




----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Beekissed said:


> View attachment 73988


Great picture!


----------

